# Losing weight, what to do next (pics)



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm male, 18 years old and 6ft 1. I naturally have quite a large build.

Just over three weeks I weighed myself at 195lbs. According to a BMI chart I was borderline overweight. For the past three weeks I've been tracking calorie intake and set a 500 calorie deficit per day. I've not weighed myself since, however, unless it's placebo effect I think my belly is looking a little more defined. However, when I sit down, it's still very apparent there's a long way to go in terms of losing fat.

I've not done any training at all and would like to bring this into my routine. However, I have some questions;

-> I'd like to gain more muscle, is this possible whilst losing body fat?

-> What program should I use?

-> Do I change my calorie intake when I begin to train?

-> From the attached picture, what % body fat would estimate me at?

Nutrition wise I've done a fair bit of research and feel I'm ok in that aspect and am just a little unsure on what direction I should take regarding training. Thanks for any help.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

How much time per a week can you dedicate to training? And you can gain muscle whilst losing bodyfat no doubt. I tripled my bench and lost 4 stone in a 12 month period


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

theonlyjosh said:


> How much time per a week can you dedicate to training? And you can gain muscle whilst losing bodyfat no doubt. I tripled my bench and lost 4 stone in a 12 month period


I finish Uni in about two weeks, then I'll have spare time virtually every day.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate,what cr8p that Bmi is,you need to re-tone and not lose weight Imo

A good basic program with 5x5 basics,

high protein diet,no cr8p food and plenty of water,

with 15 mins cardio/day


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

biglbs said:


> Mate,what cr8p that Bmi is,you need to re-tone and not lose weight Imo
> 
> A good basic program with 5x5 basics,
> 
> ...


Thanks, so when I start going to the gym I should ajust my calorie intake to maintenance?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ASRH said:


> Thanks, so when I start going to the gym I should ajust my calorie intake to maintenance?


Yes,though higher in protein by say 10%


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

ASRH said:


> Thanks, so when I start going to the gym I should ajust my calorie intake to maintenance?


Yeah, you'll no doubt find you get hungrier anyway. As he said keep your protein high, then try keep making progress with your strength and the muscle will follow. Then when you get to a stage where you have packed a good amount of muscle on, hopefully you'll be in a position where you can tweak your diet/training such that you can lose some fat afterwards.


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Is there anything I can do at home, workout wise until I get back and join up at the gym?

And does anyone have any links to beginner workouts I can use? Cheers.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ASRH said:


> Is there anything I can do at home, workout wise until I get back and join up at the gym?
> 
> And does anyone have any links to beginner workouts I can use? Cheers.


Look up some Body weight exercises on you tube,there are loads mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ASRH said:


> Is there anything I can do at home, workout wise until I get back and join up at the gym?
> 
> And does anyone have any links to beginner workouts I can use? Cheers.


push ups, both normal and incline (feet off a chair or bed)

tricep dips off a chair

pull ups (can get a doorframe one for few quid on argos?)

sit ups/crunches

etc..

loads mate. can probably pick up a used set of dumbells on gumtree or something similar for not that much :thumbup1:


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> push ups, both normal and incline (feet off a chair or bed)
> 
> tricep dips off a chair
> 
> ...


Cheers, get back home Monday so plan to start then. Should I work certain muscle groups on certain days or as I'm a beginner does it not matter too much? Rest days? And reps/set wise, not sure where I'd start with working at home as I'd assume I'd be able to do a lot more reps doing these kind of exercises.

Will be able to join the gym around two weeks after that and get going properly. Thanks.


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

On the way to work I'll be able to throw my bike in my Dad's van, but when I finish I plan on cycling home. It's just under 7 miles. I was wondering whether I could do this for my cardio workout?

It would be five times a week so was wondering whether I should push myself whilst going home or just take it a little easier? Thanks.


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry for the bump again, just interested to know what I should be doing. Also what activity multiplier should I use to work out my daily calories if I'll be lifting steel around at work daily and then cycling 7 miles home? Thanks.

Anyway, I weighed myself again today and I'm 185lbs so I've lost 10lb just through counting calories. Would like to stick to around maintenance now.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Rather than worrying about an activity multiplier your best bet is to track your calorie intake, weight and body fat (buy yourself some calipers to do this e.g.Accu Measure). The latter is useful as in the long run you want to end up with more muscle but less fat, so weight doesn't tell the whole story. Also, you will likely be able to measure skinfold changes quicker than you can see them, which I certainly find encouraging whem I'm trying to lose fat.


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Rather than worrying about an activity multiplier your best bet is to track your calorie intake, weight and body fat (buy yourself some calipers to do this e.g.Accu Measure). The latter is useful as in the long run you want to end up with more muscle but less fat, so weight doesn't tell the whole story. Also, you will likely be able to measure skinfold changes quicker than you can see them, which I certainly find encouraging whem I'm trying to lose fat.


I've been tracking my weight and intake for around a month now. Wouldn't I need to know which multipier to use in order to eat the right amount of food because as of from tomorrow I'm going to go from doing no physical activity to working 8 hours and biking 7 miles which means I'll need more calories?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ASRH said:


> I've been tracking my weight and intake for around a month now. Wouldn't I need to know which multipier to use in order to eat the right amount of food because as of from tomorrow I'm going to go from doing no physical activity to working 8 hours and biking 7 miles which means I'll need more calories?


Anything you can calculate will be an estimate. Keep your calories fixed and monitor your weight. If you gain weight you're eating above maintenance, if you lose weight then below maintenance. Adjust accordingly. But yes you will obviously need to eat more if you don't want to lose weight when beginning a more active lifestyle. I'd be tempted to err on the side of using the activity to lose some more body fat myself though.

When ard you joining a gym?


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Anything you can calculate will be an estimate. Keep your calories fixed and monitor your weight. If you gain weight you're eating above maintenance, if you lose weight then below maintenance. Adjust accordingly. But yes you will obviously need to eat more if you don't want to lose weight when beginning a more active lifestyle. I'd be tempted to err on the side of using the activity to lose some more body fat myself though.
> 
> When ard you joining a gym?


Will be joining in a weeks time once my first lot of wages are in, poor student still at the minute  . That and the only gym even close to me charge over £45 a month as I'll be going in the evenings.

I was currently eating at 2000 calories a day (500 deficit) and worked out I can now eat 2,600 (500 deficit) & continue to lose a few more pounds? Does that seem about right? I know they're only estimates but what I kept to the 2,000 calorie calculation for the last month or so and lost 10 lbs.

Obviously I'll have to revise my calorie intake again when I join up at the gym. I can see it being hard on me though, working 8 hours, cycling 7 miles and then going to the gym. I think I'll just take it fairly easy on the bike and then on my rest days from the gym probably up the tempo cycling.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Give 2600 calories per day and go and see how you get on. What is your job going to be? You mentioned moving steel about? As you say trying to combine this with going to a gym could be tough. And actually you might find lifting at work is all the 'training' you need to begin with.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oops, outwitted by Tapatalk and I can't now see how to delete this!


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Give 2600 calories per day and go and see how you get on. What is your job going to be? You mentioned moving steel about? As you say trying to combine this with going to a gym could be tough. And actually you might find lifting at work is all the 'training' you need to begin with.


Will do, thanks. Yeah, I'm on my feet 8 hours a day moving steel around for lorries, holding it in position and bolting it in etc so it's quite physical. I might see how I get on with that for a few weeks and then join the gym. I'm going to be a little sore tomorrow (today was my first day) so adding the gym on top may be overdoing it until I get up to speed with work.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds sensible, plus it will save on expensive gym fees! What is your diet like?

When you do come to consider the gym as well you might want to search for advice from others with very physical jobs, or start a new thread with this in mind. My own job rarely involves lifting more than a pen so it's hard for me to usefully comment! My gut feeling though is you may want to drop the cycling if you have another way home, use a very abbreviated routine (low sets and reps), and make one of your training days at the weekend.


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Sounds sensible, plus it will save on expensive gym fees! What is your diet like?
> 
> When you do come to consider the gym as well you might want to search for advice from others with very physical jobs, or start a new thread with this in mind. My own job rarely involves lifting more than a pen so it's hard for me to usefully comment! My gut feeling though is you may want to drop the cycling if you have another way home, use a very abbreviated routine (low sets and reps), and make one of your training days at the weekend.


I think my diet is okay, I read 40 % Protein, 40% Carbs and 20% Fats is ideal so been sticking to that. Breakfast is usually oats / shredded wheat. I have instant oats so I stick in protein with it as well. I then usually have fruit before having a sandwich for lunch (wholemeal bread) with turkey/chicken or natural peanut butter. I also normally eat greek yoghurt as another snack before having chicken breast with wholemeal pasta for tea.

Been eating that in a few variations for the last few weeks and seem to be losing weight steadily. My only real problem is getting veg into my diet as I literally cannot stand it to the point I'll gag if I eat it. I've tried cooking different ways, having small portions etc but still cannot even force it down me. My carbs is usually up to around 50% some days so need to try and cut down on them.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ASRH said:


> Will be joining in a weeks time once my first lot of wages are in, poor student still at the minute  . That and the only gym even close to me charge over £45 a month as I'll be going in the evenings.
> 
> I was currently eating at 2000 calories a day (500 deficit) and worked out I can now eat 2,600 (500 deficit) & continue to lose a few more pounds? Does that seem about right? I know they're only estimates but what I kept to the 2,000 calorie calculation for the last month or so and lost 10 lbs.
> 
> Obviously I'll have to revise my calorie intake again when I join up at the gym. I can see it being hard on me though, working 8 hours, cycling 7 miles and then going to the gym. I think I'll just take it fairly easy on the bike and then on my rest days from the gym probably up the tempo cycling.


If I were you I would stick at 2000 calories but increase your protein and lower your carbs by the same amount. If you ensure you have enough protein and work hard in the gym you will build muscle quickly as a beginner, also by keeping your calories lower you will burn more body fat. If you add 600 calories a day to your diet you wont build muscle any faster but you will get fatter for sure. Also where did you get the figure of 600 calories from ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

aad123 said:


> If I were you I would stick at 2000 calories but increase your protein and lower your carbs by the same amount. If you ensure you have enough protein and work hard in the gym you will build muscle quickly as a beginner, also by keeping your calories lower you will burn more body fat. If you add 600 calories a day to your diet you wont build muscle any faster but you will get fatter for sure. Also where did you get the figure of 600 calories from ?


Arsh reckons he is losing about 2.5 lb per week eating 2000 calories per day, which is possibly already a bit fast. Now he is starting what sounds like a very physically demanding job so IMHO sticking to such a low calorie intake would firstly likely be extemely tough, and secondly likely result in a loss of muscle mass due to catabolism. I agree about upping the protein content though from what he is probably eating now though (can't be sure without Arsh posting up his diet).


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

aad123 said:


> If I were you I would stick at 2000 calories but increase your protein and lower your carbs by the same amount. If you ensure you have enough protein and work hard in the gym you will build muscle quickly as a beginner, also by keeping your calories lower you will burn more body fat. If you add 600 calories a day to your diet you wont build muscle any faster but you will get fatter for sure. Also where did you get the figure of 600 calories from ?


The extra 600 calories come from starting a physical job and cycling 7 miles 5 times a week. No idea how accurate the runkeeper app is but the cycling supposedly burns around 300 calories of that anyway. I'll post up a diet plan later, thanks.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

ASRH said:


> On the way to work I'll be able to throw my bike in my Dad's van, but when I finish I plan on cycling home. It's just under 7 miles. I was wondering whether I could do this for my cardio workout?
> 
> It would be five times a week so was wondering whether I should push myself whilst going home or just take it a little easier? Thanks.


take it easier, your not fat mate just not holding enough lean mass underneath - youd be skinny as sh!t before your happy without any muscle.

hold back slightly on the cardio for now.

eat a high protein diet - work out your maintenance kcals and eat 200 above this, if u dont gain in 4 weeks up it to 300 above maintenance.

as for working out do a push pull legs routine.

monday - push

tuesday - rest

wednesday - pull

thursday - rest

friday - legs

saturday - rest

sunday - rest


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

ASRH said:


> Hi, I'm male, 18 years old and 6ft 1. I naturally have quite a large build.
> 
> Just over three weeks I weighed myself at 195lbs. According to a BMI chart I was borderline overweight. For the past three weeks I've been tracking calorie intake and set a 500 calorie deficit per day. I've not weighed myself since, however, unless it's placebo effect I think my belly is looking a little more defined. However, when I sit down, it's still very apparent there's a long way to go in terms of losing fat.
> 
> ...


Yes, I can see you are male.

Weight wise I would say you are skinny, 6' 1" and 14st. I'm 5' 6" and just under 14st. Start training and forget about losing weight, I recommend power-lifting for mass and strength, it's always a winner.


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Can anyone suggest some foods high in protein? I'm eating meat, usually chicken breast every night and usually have a protein shake in the morning, is there any other foods I can add into my diet? I have google'd it but it just seems to return things like chicken and turkey and there is only so much I can eat of that daily.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

You should just go to the gym every other day and bench, squat, deadlift OHP and eat everything in site for 6 months IMO  No need to over complicate it at your stage. Good luck with your goals


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ASRH said:


> Thanks for the replies. Can anyone suggest some foods high in protein? I'm eating meat, usually chicken breast every night and usually have a protein shake in the morning, is there any other foods I can add into my diet? I have google'd it but it just seems to return things like chicken and turkey and there is only so much I can eat of that daily.


Eggs and tuna are cheap. You can easily put mass on with 8 eggs for breakfast, 2 cans of tuna with 6 granary bread 300g of chicken and a plate of rice x 2 across the day at your size


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Meat, fish, eggs and milk are the main sources of protein, plus whey protein concentrate (buy from somewhere like Bulk Powders to save money). Nuts are another source of good fats with some protein.

Personally I find tuna pretty tasteless and prefer fish like salmon and sardines, which also contain good fats. A small tin of sardines in tomato sauce is a quick and easy protein hit. The cheapest salmon isn't always much if anything more expensive than tuna.

Training-wise you want to be concentrating on the major compound moves (squat, deadlift and bench press, plus possibly chin-ups/pull-ups and dips) so I'd presonally avoid a push, pull legs split and go for something like Stronglifts (Google it). My only slight reservation is how often you could usefully train with your physically demanding job.


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks again for the replies. Roughly how much protein should I be consuming daily? At the moment I get around 140 grams.

I'll try to put together a workout plan over the weekend. In the few days working I've noticed some are much more physically demanding than others but obviously it's going to be hard to plan around that as I can't predict the days which will be more physical. As for the biking home I don't even break a sweat so I don't think the cardio will affect me too much. I'm averaging around 4 min 30 secs a mile, my legs ache a little towards the last mile but after 10 minutes I feel recovered again so I don't think it's putting too much extra strain on my body.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

ASRH said:


> Thanks again for the replies. Roughly how much protein should I be consuming daily? At the moment I get around 140 grams.
> 
> I'll try to put together a workout plan over the weekend. In the few days working I've noticed some are much more physically demanding than others but obviously it's going to be hard to plan around that as I can't predict the days which will be more physical. As for the biking home I don't even break a sweat so I don't think the cardio will affect me too much. I'm averaging around 4 min 30 secs a mile, my legs ache a little towards the last mile but after 10 minutes I feel recovered again so I don't think it's putting too much extra strain on my body.


try hit 200g mate.

if your doing that much cycling just bump up your kcals a bit.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Just to be a bit of a devil, don't neglect your carbs and fats.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Iceland do 12 eggs for £1, you could have 6 eggs a day for just £3.50 a week. If doesn't get much cheaper than that.

If you are loosing weight on 2000 calories then up them as described earlier. I didn't realise you had this problem so 2600 sounds like a good starting point.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ASRH said:


> Roughly how much protein should I be consuming daily? At the moment I get around 140 grams.


You'll get a range of figures from different people but in the region of 1g of protein per day per lb of body weight is a common recommendation, which means you're doing about right. One key thing though is to spread your protein consumption thoughout the day rather than having large amounts two or three times. This is because there is a limit to how fast the body can process protein to be used for muscle growth, with excess ending up being used as an energy source instead (for which carbs and fats are a lot cheaper!) Do a spot of Googling fo find out some more info for yourself...

You want to keep normal healthy eating concerns in mind too. Not that I suppose you were about to, but an issue with eating 6 eggs per day would be the high amount of saturated fat you'd be consuming. In smaller amounts eggs are excellent though, as they contain lots of other good nutrients beside protein.

Milk at the current silly price of £1 for 4 pints is worth considering as well if you don't have an issue with lactose.


----------



## Deasy (May 5, 2014)

Get chicken breasts from Iceland too,three 1kg bags for ten quid,tins of tuna in asda for 60 odd pence,it's doable on the cheap mate..


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks again, all replies are much appreciated.

Yeah I love milk / dairy so could get more protein from that. As for the chicken breasts I can get them cheap enough from the market so that's not an issue. If I get more dairy into my diet along with meat and a protein shake I reckon I should be able to get in a solid amount daily.

I'll spend tomorrow making a workout plan and post it up and then once I get used to the physically of my job I'll join up. I'd expect it will take a week or two. The lifting isn't as I expected, I'm on my feet all day but as for heavy lifting it's only a 1-3 times a day but when I do have to move the steel about it's heavy to the point where I ache for a good couple of hours after. I suppose it's kind of similar to lifting at the gym so hopefully it is actually helping me build a little strength which will benefit me when I join the gym.

Oh, and at the weekend where I'm currently not working / doing physical activity do I drop my calories for the day back down or keep them the same?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I would really suggest you use something like Stronglifts to start with rather than coming up with a routine yourself. Go with what is known to work not what you fancy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> I would really suggest you use something like Stronglifts to start with rather than coming up with a routine yourself. Go with what is known to work not what you fancy.


I did 5x5 for a few months but it didn't suit me that well. I did get a lot out of DC Training though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

aad123 said:


> I did 5x5 for a few months but it didn't suit me that well. I did get a lot out of DC Training though.


When you say it didn't suit you that well how did you get on? How much did you increase your squat, deadlift and bench by? I'd suggest this for a new trainee as learning and progressing in there major lifts really should be the number one priority at the start. I'm glad it's working for you, but to be fair I'm pretty sure the people that came up with DC training wouldn't suggest it for someone who has never done any weight training at all before.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The 5x5 did work to increase my strength but this is not my main goal. I find that I can increase strength in the lower rep ranges but there is no increase in size to go along with it. If I work with higher reps I get the same increases in strength but with some hypertrophy. I do agree however that focusing on the major compound lifts like squats, deadlifts, overhead press, bench and rows is the way to go for a beginner. I also agree DC Training is a very intense system and not for a beginner but in a few months it could be worth looking into once the compound lifts are up.

I know 5x5 is popular but doing 3 sets of 8 to 10 could be just as good for learning form. With 5x5 there is the chance that the trainer is adding weight just to keep up with the program and all 5 sets are close to max effort but with higher reps the sets are lighter so the trainer can work on form with less weight and less chance of injury. This is just my view.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Interesting post aad123. My strong support of intitial use of 5x5 or similar is based primarily on its endorsement by a number of experienced coaches that I respect. I would also add that I put forward this view for natural trainees - I have no interest or knowledge of what may or may not work for assisted trainees.

A programme like Stronglifts will result in more myofibrillar hypertrophy than sarcoplasmic hypertrophy, which in the short term will result in less increase in size. The argument for this type of training (from a size point of view) is that in the long run it will enable greater size to be achieved when training more aimed at sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is used later on (e.g. 3x10). I particularly think this is true for trainees who are naturally skinny and weak (I don't mean that to sound disparaging -I include myself in this category as I am genetically a beanpole!) Doing 3x10 with light weights for the likes squats achieves little IMHO.

Simple routines that focus just on the basic compound lifts are good for beginners as they allow them to focus on learning to perform these lifts properly, rather than being distracted by how to do the likes of a lateral raise. Also when first starting significant strength gains can be made through neurological rather than muscular changes (the body learning to lift, sending muscle firing signals more effectively). The large and regular weight increases of the likes of Stronglifts and Starting Strength have this partly in mind I think. I personally found 5x5 made me feel sore for less time afterwards than higher rep schemes, which enables the major lifts to be performed more regularly with such schemes. For natural trainees the ability to squat and deadlift frequently are another important factor to consider.

Regarding safety, I actually feel that 5x5 is safer than 3x10 despite the heavier weights involved, but I can see arguments both ways. The advantage of 5x5 in my eyes is that it is easier to focus on getting the right form for 5 reps rather than a longer set of 10 reps. (I was doing 3x10 deadlifts when someone made precisely this point to me, and having switcheafter switching I was convinced by their argument.) An entirely separate safety argument, particluarly for naturally weaker trainees, is that the increased strength this sort of training provides makes lifting in their day-to-day lives safer.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil what is your view on light weight high rep squats doing little for leg development in terms of strength and size.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

aad123 said:


> @solidcecil what is your view on light weight high rep squats doing little for leg development in terms of strength and size.


Looking as solidcecil's profile I'm sure his definition of 'light' will be rather different to what I had in mind (let's say ballpark 40 kg), plus I'm pretty sure he isn't a natural trainee :wink: .

Edit: I should perhaps add that I'm well aware of the likes of 20 rep squats building significant size but I don't think this approach is suitable for a novice trainee. This approach has to be tough to be effective, which means that the chances of someone new to squating managing to maintain good form being virtually zero IMHO. I don't though have any experience of a novice trying this so I'm open to being corrected by someone who has.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd probably just up your protein intake and get around 2300kcals in daily. With a manual job you'll be knackered after riding home as well. I know I did it before I started driving and by the sounds of it I have a similar job, so to counter act this don't try and throw massive high volume workouts in every time you go like most new lifters do. I reccomend Stronglifts 5x5. There is an app for it on android and iPhone too.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @solidcecil what is your view on light weight high rep squats doing little for leg development in terms of strength and size.


I would recommend doing heavy high rep squats upto 25 reps


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

ASRH said:


> On the way to work I'll be able to throw my bike in my Dad's van, but when I finish I plan on cycling home. It's just under 7 miles. I was wondering whether I could do this for my cardio workout?
> 
> It would be five times a week so was wondering whether I should push myself whilst going home or just take it a little easier? Thanks.


Cycling is excellent form of cardio i cycle everyday and let me tell you within 3 months of cycling my quads are bulging and my calvs are a little bigger and i can't even grab a bit of fat on my legs it has helped me burn quite a bit of fat stick with the bike


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

solidcecil said:


> I would recommend doing heavy high rep squats upto 25 reps


In general or specifically for the OP? What sort of training programme would you recommend for a complete novice?


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies again, as always they're appreciated.

I'll spend some time researching different training routines, feel like I'm getting a little more used to the physicality of my job so hopefully soon I'll be ready to join up at the gym.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> In general or specifically for the OP? What sort of training programme would you recommend for a complete novice?


For a novice I would advise a simple 5x5 system :whistling:

Only joking. What ever he goes with it's a positive step he's taking to improve his health and life style, which at the end of the day is the important thing. Also you don't want to get involved in any of @solidcecils leg training programs unless you enjoy pain and lots of it  .

I trained legs yesterday and can hardly walk today.


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok so I reckon another week at work before I join. The heavy lifting hasn't been as intense as I expected and I can manage it quite well. The cycling doesn't tire me out at all so not worried about the cardio affecting my training. If for some reason it does has an impact I can always slow the speed of the cycling down, especially with the weather like it is today it would be quite enjoyable  .

Only thing I'm unsure on is what my calorie intake is. I've been working for about two weeks now and have been sticking to 2600 calories. I weighed myself this morning and I'm now 13.25 stone (185lbs) so I've lost a couple of pounds since last time.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ASRH said:


> The cycling doesn't tire me out at all so not worried about the cardio affecting my training. If for some reason it does has an impact I can always slow the speed of the cycling down, especially with the weather like it is today it would be quite enjoyable  .


You haven't tried cycling the day after squating yet :wink: . This may hurt, but more critically it could affect recovery and growth. How much will depend on how flat it is where you cycle. Not saying definitely don't cycle, but these are the factors to consider.



> Only thing I'm unsure on is what my calorie intake is. I've been working for about two weeks now and have been sticking to 2600 calories. I weighed myself this morning and I'm now 13.25 stone (185lbs) so I've lost a couple of pounds since last time.


What are you unsure about exactly? Sounds to me like you've probably lost a bit of body fat which I can't imagine you're unhappy about?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, and to be honest I just get on with it and join a gym now!


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> You haven't tried cycling the day after squating yet :wink: . This may hurt, but more critically it could affect recovery and growth. How much will depend on how flat it is where you cycle. Not saying definitely don't cycle, but these are the factors to consider.
> 
> What are you unsure about exactly? Sounds to me like you've probably lost a bit of body fat which I can't imagine you're unhappy about?


I was just expecting to be the same weight and didn't expect to lose a few pounds, that's all. Oh and I literally live in the flattest area in England. There isn't a hill worth mentioning within about a 30 mile radius. But still, I understand it could be a struggle after squatting.



Ultrasonic said:


> Oh, and to be honest I just get on with it and join a gym now!


Fair enough, will take a look at some training programs later.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ASRH said:


> I was just expecting to be the same weight and didn't expect to lose a few pounds, that's all.


Given the additional manual work you've been doing and the protein intake I very much doubt you've lost muscle, so I'd count the lost weight as a win  .


----------



## ASRH (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm not sure whether it's allowed to bump threads so if not, sorry. I'll be honest, I haven't joined the gym, I just didn't see it as a viable option due to time, physical work and cost. However, I've been lurking on the forums, doing a little research and have definitely changed my eating habits and feel I am more knowledgeable on the nutritional side of things. I'm going back to University Saturday and I am as keen as I was when I made this thread to start the gym.

Without weighing myself in some time I'd say I'm around 13 and a half stone and of course still 6ft 1 haha. I'm about to have a look around now to see what is a recommended starter workout plan but if anyone has any links/tips which are suited to me then please do let me know, thanks.

Just to summarise;

-> I know longer have a physical job + have a lot more free time meaning I can go to the gym. Plus, £15 a month at Uni compared to the £45 a month at home.

-> I don't feel weight loss is necessary any longer? Just looking at a beginner routine to build muscle. Feel comfortable with the nutrition side of things, at least to get me set and going for a couple of weeks.

EDIT: Just reading this, very informative. http://stronglifts.com/5x5/#Summary_of_Stronglifts_52155

Would a StrongLifts 5×5 routine be ideal for me to start? Anyhow, will go back through this thread and have a search on the forum too.


----------

